# MBTI and video games



## ultraviolence (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey. I am curious whether mbti is linked to the video games people play.

Can you answer these questions:
- What is your mbti type?
- Which games do you like?
- Which games are you good at?

Sorry if I am repeating the thread, I could not find a similar one.
p.s. And the people who suck at Guitar Hero please step forward  (consoling a friend)


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

xNxP

I no longer play games as of a decade ago...outside of chess.

I'm superb at any game which I spend time with, but that's just it... not worth the energies invested, imo.

FYI:

my bro worked his way up to #46 mage on WOW in the world, but he was putting in something like 20-40 hours a week on it. he's now going through a divorce... and having major difficulties. I just never understood what he saw in that game. seemed stupid easy and mostly autopilot.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

INTJ
I play a lot of RPGs and Fighting games. I'm pretty good at any games I play (except shooters), but I'm not amazing at any of them.


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

1. ISTP
2. Shooters, rpgs, rts, old school stuff if im in the mood
3. Good at shooters. I make the average person look like a joke


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

ultraviolence said:


> - What is your mbti type?


ESTP



> - Which games do you like?


I don't like games where I'm against another human player. I'm competitive and get frustrated way too easily if I lose. I do really like the Lego games, though.  And my brother has this first-person starwars shooter game that I like. We usually play on a team, though. When we're against each other I have a lot of fun killing him, but as soon as he gets me, it's not fun anymore. 



> - Which games are you good at?


Most games I'm really good at. Just not the shooting ones. >.< I mean, I'm fine against computer players, just not my siblings. I don't know why, I think I think too hard. And I'll be just focused on my own screen, and not only do I forget to look at theirs, but I forget that they can see mine. It's really annoying, and I'm a sore loser.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

1. ISTJ
2. Action-Adventure games-LA Noire, Assassin's Creed, Arkham Asylum/City, Uncharted, etc, well made plot, and well made characters.
3. Now this I have no idea as most of the time I play single player.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

*- What is your mbti type?*
xNTP

*- Which games do you like?*
Minecraft
Monster Rancher
Borderlands 1-2
Diablo 1-2
Roller coaster tycoon 1-2
Majesty
Dota 2
WarCraft 1-3
Starcraft 1
Halo 1-4
Terraria
Spore
Impossible Creatures
Axis and Allies
Sim City
The Movies
Age of Empires
Elder Scrolls 3-5
Railroad Tycoon
Civilization


*- Which games are you good at?*
AOS games
Strategy games


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

INFJ

JRPGs mostly, used to play WoW and Minecraft but they got boring. Grew up with the FF games but I also play other popular games like the GTA games on the side. Currently playing Hyperdimension Neptunia MK2, Dead Space and Red Dead Redemption. Also enjoy mindless 3D platformers like Ratchet & Clank.

Most of the games I play don't require much skill, I'm fairly decent at fighting games against my friend but I don't take it seriously.

@Cosmicsense - Mages are easy, not autopilot though. Though part of the reason I quit is because they kept shitting on the best class: Warlocks.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

- What is your mbti type?
INTP

- Which games do you like?
I don't play many games, mainly out of lack of time to explore very many different titles since I have other priorities... and all few I play seem to be different genres xD I spend most my time on a JRPG series "Tales of", but I also play Tokyo Jungle ((survival genre)), Journey ((art game?)), Halo series ((shooter)) and Dirt2/3 ((racing)). As a kid, I loved CivilizationII.

- Which games are you good at?
Challenge me to racing or fighting genres and you will not win :l


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

1. ISFJ

2. Right now I am playing Xenogears and Silent Hill 3. I love the involved plot of these games and not too complicated mechanics that I have gotten down fair enough. I also love playing Unchartered 3 multiplayer on my room-mate's system until I get really upset at myself for losing too much. My all time favorites are Final Fantasy VII, Radiata Stories (love the friend system and colorful characters and comedic laid back story), Shin Megami Tensei Persona 4, Legend of Zelda 2(love this oddball because it's a black sheep), Chrono Cross, Super Mario Bros 3, Monkey Island games, King's Quest VI, Metal Gear Solid, NBA Jam, most platformer that were classics, and definitely more.

3. I am great at platformers with practice. I will not finish most games without some kind of story incentive or a lot of practice. I've finished JRPGs completely story-wise before, but none that are known as difficult. I am not too great at Warcraft or strategy games. I have not become proficient at a FPS yet.I like slower paced games mostly with epic stories or interesting narratives.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

- What is your mbti type? INTP
- Which games do you like? Chivalry, Skyrim, Morrowind, Oblivion, Age of Empires 2, Age of Empires online etc
- Which games are you good at? I'm insanely good at online FPS for some reason. But my heart lies with RTS.


----------



## Almostinsane (Nov 22, 2012)

ultraviolence said:


> - What is your mbti type?
> - Which games do you like?
> - Which games are you good at?


I'm an ESFP.
I like a lot of video games. I have been playing games my entire life, so I don't know if I even have a genre I don't like. I used to hate puzzle games, but I'm even beginning to appreciate those.
One game I do NOT like, is CoD. There is a decent one, that I mildly enjoyed, but I can't remember what one it was.
Some of my favorite current gen series is Halo(one of my first FPS..it has a special place in my heart) and Assassins Creed(I'm still on revelations..LOL)
As far as retro games go, Crazy taxi, Seaman, Rayman(if you consider that retro, don't remember how old they are), Sonic Adventure, Age of Empires..and those are just the ones I can think of right now.

I am a jack of all trades, master of one. I can be average, maybe a bit above average, at most games. But one game I have worked very hard at being good at is Left 4 Dead. A few summers ago, when I first got Left 4 Dead, I became addicted. Not wussie addicted. I HAD to play this game each day, or I would be thinking about it constantly. I did a minimum of 3 campaigns, I signed up on a forum, I played scavenge, and I eventually broadened into VS. I'm still not the best at VS, but I'm sure if I went back I would be even better, as I've developed strategic thinking over the years. I still cannot believe I became so good at a game i don't like now. It's not that it's bad, it's just kind of..bland.

Sorry for rambling on. That's about it lol


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

ISFP and I play one game and one game only: Star Wars Battlefront 2.
I'm good at it not by any natural talent but because I've spent so many hours playing it.

I also kick ass on Harry Potter Quidditch World Cup. Obviously, I'm not much of a gamer over here and I'm still on PS2.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

1. INTP

2. Almost any game that contains a strategy element but I prefer real-time over turn-based games. Games I play or used to play:

Super Mario series
The Legend of Zelda series
Starcraft 1 and 2
Anno series
Settlers series
Devil May Cry series
The Sims series
Tropico series
Warcraft series + WoW
Pokémon series
Final Fantasy series + Dissidia
Heroes of Might and Magic series
Bond 64
Quake
Age of Empires
Zeus: Master of Olympus + expansion
Emperor: Rise of the Middle Kingdom
Mobas such as LoL
Various other SNES games I used to play on the emulator, mostly JRPGs
Various puzzle games such as sudoku, card games like Patience and so on. 

3. I think I'm the best at real-time strategy games (not just RTS) but any game that occurs real-time and contains some kind of strategic element to it. I would say that I'm around or just above average skill-wise.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

istp

I like lots of genres but favourites are sandbox,FPS/shooting and survival horror.

I'm good at shooting games, and survival horror games. My favorite is Dead rising as you can improvise and you can tackle the game however you see fit, as long as you get it done. There are lots of challenges to be had and you can invent rules for yourself too. Resident evil Remake is also my all time favorite.


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

bombsaway said:


> ISFP and I play one game and one game only: *Star Wars Battlefront 2*.
> I'm good at it not by any natural talent but because I've spent so many hours playing it.
> 
> I also kick ass on Harry Potter Quidditch World Cup. Obviously, I'm not much of a gamer over here and I'm still on PS2.


My god. The memories. "Enemy taking a command post." That, dynasty warriors, and final fantasy x were my childhood haha


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Keepin it Steel said:


> My god. The memories. "Enemy taking a command post." That, dynasty warriors, and final fantasy x were my childhood haha


They had about 10 catchphrases that just got played on repeat, haha!

"The enemy has captured a command post - fight for it!" 
"We're losing reinforcements!"
"Enemy in range!"

So good. roud:


----------



## Keepin it Steel (Sep 9, 2012)

Hahaha and dont even get me started on droidekas. Those things man...:angry:


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

- What is your mbti type?
INTJ
- Which games do you like?
Games like Minecraft, Red Dead Redemption, Monster Hunter, and Grand Theft Auto.
- Which games are you good at?
All of the above, really. I'm pretty bad at games like Call of Duty: Black Ops or Halo, specifically the multiplayer combat. I'm actually pretty good at doing it singleplayer, though.


----------



## Diauxie (Nov 17, 2012)

INFJ

I've played a lot of different games in my time though these days I generally enjoy anything with a good story and characters. So, RPGs (both WRPG and JRPG) tend to be my favorites. I don't much care for sports, racing, and fighting games.

I have a natural talent for online FPS though and once I learn the maps and how people move through them, I start topping the scoreboard without too much effort. I sometimes hold back and try not to be too dominant if I'm playing against a bunch of noobs because I don't like to make people rage or otherwise ruin their fun.


----------

